# What You Need For A Hedgehog Cage (C&C Cage Supplies)



## EpicHedgy (Jun 11, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I recently made a blog post about what you need for a C&C cage. I'm not trying to self promote, so I'm sorry if the link it not allowed but I wanted to make sure all of the information I gave was correct and possibly help others know.


What You Need For A Hedgehog Cage (C&C Cage Supplies)

Please please please let me know if you see any incorrect information or anything that you have questions about.

Thanks!


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

It looks great! The only thing I would recommend is changing where it says "a few inches up the sides" to at least 10 inches up the sides (in the coroplast part). Hedgies are surprisingly good climbers. Maybe add something mentioning a lid?

Great post, I agree about that bowl type completely!


----------



## EpicHedgy (Jun 11, 2016)

Prue said:


> It looks great! The only thing I would recommend is changing where it says "a few inches up the sides" to at least 10 inches up the sides (in the coroplast part). Hedgies are surprisingly good climbers. Maybe add something mentioning a lid?
> 
> Great post, I agree about that bowl type completely!


Thank you so much for the feedback, I'll definitely edit the post and mention both!


----------



## pandasrus52 (Sep 12, 2016)

I used your blog post to make my C&C page, and it turned out great. Had my first night with hedgie in it yesterday and it worked out great. I agree that having that little extra height on the sides was helpful since he immediately tried to jump up the edges. Thanks so much for the post!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

It would also be great to add a section about heating up the cage just incase the temperature is colder.


----------

